# [KDE] erreur : unknown protocol audiocd (résolu)

## etienneb

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas a lire des cd audio avec kde ni avec amarok le message est unknown protocol audiocd

la lecture de cd datas est ok

j'ai cherché sur le forum et j'ai bien cdparanoia et hal dans la variable USE

j'ai re emergé kdebase-kioslaves et toujours rien

que dois-je faire ?

merci beaucoup 

etienneLast edited by etienneb on Thu Feb 22, 2007 9:49 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## etienneb

bon en attendant mieux je fais un emerge world 

31 pacquets à merger

je vous tient au courant

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum !

Avant toute chose, pourrais-tu changer ton titre afin qu'il soit conforme aux conventions ?

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

```
$ qfile /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_audiocd.so

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves (/usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_audiocd.so)
```

Il faut emerger kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

----------

## etienneb

ah merci super ! enfin presque

je n'ai plus le message d'erreur mais j'ai le message suivant :

EDIT:

An error occurred while loading audiocd:/:

Device doesn't have read permissions for this account.  Check the read permissions on the device.

pourtant je suis bien dans le groupe audio

que faire maintenant ?

et merci encoreLast edited by etienneb on Tue Feb 20, 2007 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _Seth_

est ce qu'il ne faut pas que tu soit aussi dans le groupe cdrom ?

EDIT: j'espère ne pas insulter ta maîtrise d'unix mais au cas où la commande à passer doit être quelque chose du genre :

```
adduser cdrom ton_nom_de_user
```

----------

## Temet

Soit configurer le périphérique dans la conf de xine, soit ptet t'ajouter au groupe cdrom.

EDIT : grillé par le pingouin mauve mélomane   :Laughing: 

----------

## etienneb

EDIT : je propose

# gpasswd  -a user cdrom

bref je suis bien dans le groupe audio et dans le groupe cdrom

ca ne fonctionne pas toujours le meme message d'erreur sur la permission

une autre idée ?

merci

----------

## Temet

Faut relancer ta session pour que les changements de groupes soient effectifs.

----------

## etienneb

petite question : est-ce que je peux quitter ma session kde alors que j'ai un emerge world qui tourne ?

je sais ca peut sembler idiot mais...

----------

## Temet

Bah ... oui tu peux, mais alors tant qu'à faire mieux faut couper l'emerge (ctrl+c) pendant une décompression (enfin c'est ce que je ferais).

----------

## etienneb

je precise ma question :

je lance une console

dans cette console je fais un emerge

pendant l'emerge je ferme la fenetre

est-ce que cela revient à un ctrl C ?

donc de meme si je tue la session est-ce que mon emerge world se poursuit ?

et si oui comment savoir quand il sera terminé  ?

questions de newbie je me doute ~)

----------

## Tuxicomane

Oui bien sûr que ça revient à un ctrl C, c'est pour ça que je lance rarement portage dans un serveur X  :Wink: 

----------

## etienneb

bon j'ai coupé mon emerge et tué ma session

apres relog tout marche

merci à tous

gentoo c'est le top !Last edited by etienneb on Tue Feb 20, 2007 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

 *etienneb wrote:*   

> bon j'ai coupé mon emerge et tué ma session
> 
> apres relog tout marche
> 
> merci à tous
> ...

 

Tu peux partir un nouveau sujet si tu as des questions spécifiques à propos de emerge.

----------

## etienneb

merci vraiment

je poste un autre message sur fluxbox...

----------

## truz

 *etienneb wrote:*   

> je precise ma question :
> 
> je lance une console
> 
> dans cette console je fais un emerge
> ...

 Tu peux utiliser la commande "screen" qui permet de détacher un terminal et de t'y rattacher quand tu le souhaites, comme ça tu peux fermer ta fenêtre sans tuer ton emerge en cours

----------

